# Problem z pppoe [unsolved]

## NeoCat

Witam. 

Postanowiłem się przesiąść się z modemu USB neostrady (sic!) na modem ethernet.

Mój modem to WESTELL C90 . Zwykły modem ADSL bez routera. Pod windowsem moge bez przeszkód z niego korzystać. Wystarczy jedynie utworzyć połączenie pppoe i podać login i hasło. Chciałem wczoraj wykonać sieciową instalacje gentoo. Problemem jest to, że nie moge skonfigurować gentoo aby z nim współpracował.

Po wywaołaniu pppoe-setup i podaniu poprawnych danych, włącznie z DNSami wpisuje pppoe-start i otrzymuje komunikat podobny do tego poniżej:

```
......TIMED OUT /usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 198: 11980 Terminated $Connect "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1
```

Niemam pojęcia co się dzieje. Zawsze używalem modemu usb z którym sobie radziłem, a teraz mam problem ze zwykłym modemem ADSL. Sprawdzałem w ifconfig i karta sieciowa jest wykrywana. Próbowalem też (niewiem czy słusznie) przypisać do eth0 statyczny adres IP. 

Byłbym wdzięczny za jakąkolwiek pomoc i z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.Last edited by NeoCat on Sat Dec 30, 2006 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szolek

Z tego co mi wiadomo to nie pppoe a pppoa powinno cie interesować. Z samą konfiguracją chętnie bym pomógł ale niestety neo jeszcze nie konfigurowałem. Poszperaj bo na forum dużo było o modemach speedtouch może coś ci to pomoże.

----------

## mbar

szolek, jak nie wiesz i nawet nie przeczytałeś pierwszego postu, to nic nie mów, modemy z ethernetem chodzą na pppoe a nie "a".

 *Quote:*   

> Próbowalem też (niewiem czy słusznie) przypisać do eth0 statyczny adres IP. 

 

Niesłusznie, zerknij do pppoe howto albo home router howto.

----------

## szolek

Racja.   :Embarassed: 

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=("adsl" )

adsl_user_eth0='user_name'

config_ppp0=( "dhcp" )
```

a hasło w pliku /etc/ppp/pap-secrets /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

----------

## mbar

cały czas kulą w płot  :Smile: 

```
config_eth0=("null")

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

username_ppp0='xxxxxxxxxx@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='xxxxxxxxxxx'

pppd_ppp0=( "lock"

            "defaultroute"

            "usepeerdns"

            "noipdefault"

            "noauth"

            "persist"

            "updetach"

            "holdoff 5"

            "lcp-echo-interval 30"

            "lcp-echo-failure 4"

            "asyncmap 0" )

```

----------

## szolek

dobra dobra

Teraz niech się zwiesi modem a usługi zależne od połączenia przestaną działać.

Akurat cały czas z tego mojego sposobu korzystam i wszystko działa. Kiedy pojawiła się ta druga możliwość zaraz ją wypróbowałem i szybko wróciłem do starej.   :Wink: 

----------

## NeoCat

Metoda Szolka zaprowadziła mnie znów do tego nieszczęsnego komunikatu:

```
TIMED OUT /usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 198: 11980 Terminated $Connect "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1
```

Co do metody Mbara to wywołanie /etc/init.d/net.eth0 startuje jednynie eth0 a nie tworzy się połączenie ppp0. 

Wyrzuca błąd że za długo czeka na dhpc. A dhcp to tu chyba niema.

Jakieś pomysły

----------

## mbar

Bo do polaczenia ppp sluzy /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

----------

## NeoCat

/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 musze więc skonfigurować ale nie bardzo wiem jak  :Sad: 

----------

## mbar

to przykre https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

----------

## NeoCat

```
config_eth0=("adsl" )

adsl_user_eth0='user_name'

config_ppp0=( "dhcp" )
```

Taka konfiguracja prawie u mnie działa. Błąd dotyczy tego że system chce pobrać IP z serwera DHCP a ja niemam routera tylko modem bez DHCP. Co zmienić aby nie korzystać z DHCP ??

Usunięcie lini config_ppp0=( "dhcp" ) nic nie daje bo pobieranie z DHCP jest domyślnie włączone

----------

## mbar

może zadaj sobie nieco trudu i przeczytaj posty powyżej, bo chyba tego nie zrobiłeś

----------

## NeoCat

Przeglądalem posty na forum. Może zaczne od początku. Problemem przy połączniu jest to że przy próbie połączenia jest przekroczony czas oczekiwania na serwer dhcp. Mam modem ADSL bez routera wiec dhcp tam niema. Jak skonfigurować połączenie aby modem miał przypisany statyczny adres IP i nie wykorzystywany byl dhcp. Próbowałem najpierw przypisać statyczny ip a później uruchomic połączenie jednak ip wraz jest pobierany z dhcp co skutkuje timeoutem i przerwaniem łączenia się.

----------

## mbar

to po co wpisujesz coś takiego config_ppp0=( "dhcp" ) do configa?

----------

## NeoCat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Usunięcie lini config_ppp0=( "dhcp" ) nic nie daje bo pobieranie z DHCP jest domyślnie włączone

 

----------

## mbar

 *Quote:*   

> może zadaj sobie nieco trudu i przeczytaj posty powyżej, bo chyba tego nie zrobiłeś

 

ja mogę tak długo, rozwiązanie jest podane w tym wątku

polecam także /etc/conf.d/net.example

----------

## NeoCat

Postępując według twoich instrukcji przy próbie połączenia dostaje komunikat:

```
Timeout waiting for PADO packets
```

Próbowałem na różne sposoby. Zaglądałem do net.expamle. Jeżeli odpowiedź jest w tym wątku to prosze wskaż mi ją. Naprawde niewiem co zrobić.

----------

## mbar

Użyj configa, jaki podałem w piątym poście tego wątku:

GOTO 5

COPY & PASTE

i robisz to nadal na livecd czy już na zainstalowanym Gentoo?

----------

## NeoCat

ustawiłem /etc/conf.d/net jak kazałeś. Po wpisaniu /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start dostaje:

```

*Caching service dependencies

*Starting eth0

*Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP   <-- Może o to chodzi

*Bringing up eth0

*dhcp

*Running dhcpcd

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

Co robie źle i jak ustawić eth0?

Próbowałem ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up i wraz chce tego DHCP

A próbuje to zrobić na livecd

----------

## mbar

wytłumacz mi po kiego startujesz eth0, jak masz wystartować ppp0?

----------

## NeoCat

Skonfigurowałem /etc/conf.d/net.ppp  i wraz nie działa - timeout

Probowałem załadować kilka dodatkowych modułów i nic.

Próba połączenia na "łatwiejszym" systemi - SUSE nie chce się łączyć

Pod windozą ten modemik śmiga jak trzeba. Czemu nie działa pod linuxem ??

Modem wydaje się być w porządku. Działa w trybie bridge.

Karta sieciowa działa. Jest może jakiś alternatywny sposób na połączenie ??

----------

## NeoCat

Mam wątpliwości co jest z tym modemem. Odłączylem go i spróbowałem nawiązać połączenie -  żadnych zmian. Więc może system nie wykrywa poprawnie sieciówki. Niby net-setp eht0 twierdzi że karta działa ze sterownikiem ali526X czy jakoś tak. ZJak sprawdzić czy karta sieciowa działa bez podłączania się do sieci ??

----------

## NeoCat

Spróbowałem Gentoo 2005.1 . Tam net śmiga po adsl-setup/adsl-start. Niewiem czemu pod 2006.1 to nie działa. Zauważyłem że 2005 używał modułu tulip do mojej sieciówki a 2006 używa uli526x. Próbowałem usunąć ten modul i załadować modu tulip ale wtedy nie wykrywa wogóle interfejsu eth0. Jakieś pomysły ?

----------

## szolek

Używasz genkernel?

Proponował bym pogrzebanie trochu w jądrze bo nie wydaje się że jest to problem z profilem tylko z modułem. Dobrze by było Ci sprawdzić tą sieciówkę w sieci (wystarczy jeszcze jeden komputer i kabel cross'owy).

----------

## NeoCat

Prędzej udało mi się odpalić speedtoucha 330 na minimal cd   :Very Happy: 

----------

